
Layer X – container scheduling across multiple orchestration layers - ilevine
https://github.com/emc-advanced-dev/layerx
======
bdcravens
perhaps "container scheduling across multiple orchestration layers" instead of
"new cool open source project" would make more sense for a headline?

~~~
ilevine
Can you help me by liking it ?

